# Request for odd colors



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together. 
Desperate for help.
Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer. 
MarionP :?:


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I would make a simple garter stitch afghan, using the black in between the pink and turqoise.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I am doing one in Steelers colors (black and yellow). I am doing 16 rows of stockinette in black and 8 rows garter in yellow. I am going to then crochet around the edges in black to finish it off. Would that work? Use the pink or turcoise in the afghan and the other for the border? 
I have also double the yarn - using I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

How about a ripple type (fan). I think it will look amazing.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you need a crochet or knitting pattern?


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I think the ripple one would be pretty. I made one years ago with my scrap yarn and it had many colors in it. It was and still is very pretty. I used the knitted version of it.


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not make squares with the bright colors in different patterns and put together with the black. I do not have a pattern but I could see using dishcloth patterns for the squares and using crochet to connect the boxes.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like its going to beautiful; large alternating stripes so she can fold it how she wants? I agree, ripple would be stunning too!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

This is the link to a random stripe generator...www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Probably the rick rack pattern of stripes would look nice, or the feather and fan pattern.

kk


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


I'm knitting an afghan in a wave pattern that uses Simply Soft brites. Someone on this forum knit a similar one last year which gave me the inspiration. It's a simple and quick pattern that you could adjust to her colors.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

If you crochet you might look at the Navajo Indian pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

There are many afghan patterns on redheart.com
Look up the Original Spectrum Throw,Twelve Star Throw, Through Thick and Thin Throw, Rail Fence Throw,Primrose Lane Throw,Contemporary Granny Ripple,etc etc
You could change some of the colors and substitute the ones your GD wants
Hope you find something you like


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


I used Black, Red and silver grey to make an afghan using this pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-zigzag-ease-afghan

Also made it using Black, Purple and Royal Blue Very stunning


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

How about mitered squares? Here's a link to a free pattern I'm doing , but instead of blues I'm using a variegated, white, green & orange! Just add another row or two to make it bigger. Ravelry also has some free patterns for different types of mitered squares.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20018.html

Be sure to post a pic when you're done!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

My daughter loves those colors also! I would make a ripple afghan with the black separating the other colors.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

donna47304 said:


> I'm knitting an afghan in a wave pattern that uses Simply Soft brites. Someone on this forum knit a similar one last year which gave me the inspiration. It's a simple and quick pattern that you could adjust to her colors.


If you did something like this you could use more than one shade of the hot pink and turquoise.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

How about enterlac?


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

DMS said:


> If you crochet you might look at the Navajo Indian pattern on Ravelry.


I LOVE the Navajo pattern - I made one in 1977 in black, red, white and gray. It is still like new and I use it all the time.
Yvette


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> My daughter loves those colors also! I would make a ripple afghan with the black separating the other colors.


I second it!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

feather and fan


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually have a quilt that was a gift to me, in those colors! It is an Amish design, and almost looks like chevron crochet pattern, with several rows of each color, but always has every other section black.



MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't know about a pattern but with those colours it's going to have terrific WOW factor, will really pop


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

perhaps different size squares put together for color blocking effect


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Bonidale said:


> This is the link to a random stripe generator...www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


What a wonderful tool. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


A chevron like this with added black would be FABULOUS!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

srossman said:


> Why not make squares with the bright colors in different patterns and put together with the black. I do not have a pattern but I could see using dishcloth patterns for the squares and using crochet to connect the boxes.


Now I can see this working really well....Ravelry have pages of free dishcloth patterns...and its easy enough to make your own pattern using graph paper....


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree that a ripple would be good. Could do a lacy ripple - I have seen them with a section of lacy stitches every o often. Those colors will be fantastic -- just wait and see!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Two great minds think alike , I was going to suggest the Chevron stripes as well


Gerslay said:


> A chevron like this with added black would be FABULOUS!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Make black the main color with the pink and turquoise the detail colors. This way you can tone down their effect. Of course she might want the hot colors prominently featured. Her energy is flying all over the place if she chose these colors. 

I would ask if she would like you to add another color to help tone it down or to balance it out. Adding some grey would do that nicely without taking over her choice of colors.
Then do squares where you can make them in several different patterns and then add black borders throughout the blanket.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Those colors will be awesome together. I'm thinking a ripple would show off the colors beautifully. yhou can vary the number of rows with each repeat of the colors.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Mitered squares.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi. I remember seeing a very beautiful afghan shown in pictures. The person that posted it was marje of florida... the number of the picture was 97/7031. I think it was on page 17 of the picture page. Good luck. Mary


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would second the above post that tells you to check out the patterns on the different websites. You can see them and decide which would be right for your GD. I would go for a simple bold pattern that would make the colors pop.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

A lot of beautiful afghan patterns for you to choose from. If you don't choose one already offered, you might check Ravelry.com or Knitty.com. Have a knitty Happy Easter.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


Avocado or lime green...


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Ripple would be great. Send a picture!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


If you are thinking of doing stripes, here is a site that you can use to help with the design. It is a random stripe generator--you select colors, indicate some other information and it shows you what that will look like. It is hard to describe so click the link and play with the different possibilities.

Random Stripe generator
http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

First let me share that I knit and quilt. My daughter who is an amazing artist wanted me to make her a quilt when she graduated from high school (seen her still using it the other day and she is now in her 30's). I absolutely had a fit at the colors that she had picked out. I thought she was insane. We have actually had two episodes and two different quilts done this way. We did argue a little about matching and coordinating colors. Ha. ok, look at it this way. Well both quilts turned out stunning. Even if they didn't it is what she wanted. But look at it that God Created color and the rainbow. Colors really do blend together and I now can honestly say every color can usually go together. Not only that when you knit or sew for someone else they have a vision and as long as they are pleased that is what counts. My daughter teases me about this all the time. She can see outside the box. I am still learning.  enjoy and have fun.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


how about trying a enterlac pattern, I think those tree colors would work well together.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Let us know what you decide. My favorites are the chevron (ripple) also grannie squares of each color trimmed in black and therefore easy to sew together. Good Luck it will look great.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

How about something similar to the afghan on the cover of Creative Knitting Magazine (September 2012 edition) and instead of using the 5 colors they have, use your 3 and change up the order for the blocks in each panel. I love the patterns used for the blocks that make up the 5 panels for this one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> I used Black, Red and silver grey to make an afghan using this pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-zigzag-ease-afghan
> 
> Also made it using Black, Purple and Royal Blue Very stunning


*************************
My grandson wants one in the same colors - black, red, gray. you've give me a great idea - thank you!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> How about something similar to the afghan on the cover of Creative Knitting Magazine (September 2012 edition) and instead of using the 5 colors they have, use your 3 and change up the order for the blocks in each panel. I love the patterns used for the blocks that make up the 5 panels for this one.


http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=90210&cat_id=1292&source=EPCKD Here's the link to that afghan - click on see more images under the smaller picture and you can enlarge it. The magazine is still available for $6.99 on line and has 22 projects.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I made one that looked like a star quilt pattern. Your colors would look great for this. The picture is on here somewhere! Guessing look back under the picture section.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

How about a patchwork of trapezoids? The wild colors invite a wild pattern! Check out Kaffee Fasset books.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> This is the link to a random stripe generator...www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


That is so cool I tried it in her colous and it really was very nice I hope she try's it thank you for the site


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

laurajea said:


> First let me share that I knit and quilt. My daughter who is an amazing artist wanted me to make her a quilt when she graduated from high school (seen her still using it the other day and she is now in her 30's). I absolutely had a fit at the colors that she had picked out. I thought she was insane. We have actually had two episodes and two different quilts done this way. We did argue a little about matching and coordinating colors. Ha. ok, look at it this way. Well both quilts turned out stunning. Even if they didn't it is what she wanted. But look at it that God Created color and the rainbow. Colors really do blend together and I now can honestly say every color can usually go together. Not only that when you knit or sew for someone else they have a vision and as long as they are pleased that is what counts. My daughter teases me about this all the time. She can see outside the box. I am still learning.  enjoy and have fun.


laurajea
Can you get a picture from you daughter We would love to see what she picked


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


how about a mitered square pattern?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

I think Chevron and Feather and Fan are too out-dated for your granddaughter-

she definitely needs something geometric and bold and awesome-

I vote for Mitred Squares - now that is one design that will withstand time 

just my humble opinion ..


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


If you go onto the 'Purbee' which is the craft blog of the 'Purl Soho site in New York - they have some really good ideas for clankets using odd combinations of colours. You are sure to find inspiration there - ans the patterns are free!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Imogen49 said:


> If you go onto the 'Purbee' which is the craft blog of the 'Purl Soho site in New York - they have some really good ideas for clankets using odd combinations of colours. You are sure to find inspiration there - ans the patterns are free!


Imogene-isn't it the Purlbee website ?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> A chevron like this with added black would be FABULOUS!


I think this is gorgeous add a little black and you've got it made.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

How about the groovyghan. It is made in 7 colors but could easily be adapted to work with three colors. Here is a link to the pattern on Ravelry. It is free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/groovyghan


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Gotta love the Steelers!!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stained-glass-ripple-afghan

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stained-glass-squares

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stained-glass-afghan-7

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-striped-afghan-742-16


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

One of my favorites is English Rose Tweed from Barbara Walker's "The Craft of Multicolor Knitting." There are several others in that book that you may like, as well.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree the combination doesn't inspire-perhaps large granny squares alternating black and pink and joined with turquoise?


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I just received an email from the purple kitty website with numerous knit and crochet afghans. I'm sure ravelry has many, also


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

laurajea said:


> First let me share that I knit and quilt. My daughter who is an amazing artist wanted me to make her a quilt when she graduated from high school (seen her still using it the other day and she is now in her 30's). I absolutely had a fit at the colors that she had picked out. I thought she was insane. We have actually had two episodes and two different quilts done this way. We did argue a little about matching and coordinating colors. Ha. ok, look at it this way. Well both quilts turned out stunning. Even if they didn't it is what she wanted. But look at it that God Created color and the rainbow. Colors really do blend together and I now can honestly say every color can usually go together. Not only that when you knit or sew for someone else they have a vision and as long as they are pleased that is what counts. My daughter teases me about this all the time. She can see outside the box. I am still learning.  enjoy and have fun.


WE need to remember that color is nothing more than energy frequencies. When we chose colors we are also chosing an energy quality. Mixing colors moderates the energy message. We can use colors to augment energy just as much as we can soften the energy. I firmly believe that we can make any colors work together but sometimes may need a modifying one to act an energy bridge betw them. For example the Black as a border would contain the colors so they didn't vibrate all over the room.
When I painted, I would tell people that I wanted my colors to stay on the walls, not jump into my lap. This is the same.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Check out the Bavarian Lace Crochet Workshop here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-4.html#3029926

Your GD may love this different design and the workshop is still going on.


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

DMS said:


> If you crochet you might look at the Navajo Indian pattern on Ravelry.


DMS, I love this throw and looked for it on Ravelry but couldn't find it. Could you help with a URL to it? Thanks!


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

what about a entrlac afghan i make these with very colourfull yarns and everyone loves them ,i cannot put a photo on yet as need to sort pc out


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Strickliese said:


> How about the groovyghan. It is made in 7 colors but could easily be adapted to work with three colors. Here is a link to the pattern on Ravelry. It is free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/groovyghan


WOW!!! I would love the "Groovyghan"!!! That would be hip, and rocking!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ask her to draw out what she envisions and go from there, she may have it pictured in her mind.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

The crocheted pattern of Kittens, would look good.Some cats are black, if he is a cat lover. A ripple would be great if he is into swimming or diving. And if he is very traditional, a granny afghan would look good, bordered in black. There is also a Leisure book called Scraps to Beauty, that has some neat patterns. If you are a knitter, the Feather and Fan is always in style.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Do you need a crochet or knitting pattern?


I need a knit pattern.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hurricane-sandy-whirly-9-afghan-block-knit if you keep to the pattern and enlarge this pattern, you can make an afghan as big as you want. I did it and it turned out great!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/psychedelic-squares-afghan-stocking-stitch-version

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/retro-throw


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your quick answers. I will look into all of them. And also ask her what she is envisioning in her mind. 
Hugs


----------



## queenknitwit (Mar 12, 2011)

i would like to get the wave pattern afghan directions shown by Donna 47304


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

GREAT colors!! I just love color and do everything I can as bright as possible. I have been working on a turqouise/pink/aqua afghan for my GD - doing it broomstick lace and it is working up nicely.


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

Bonidale, thanks for that stripe generator. I see myself spending a lot of time "playing" with colors.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

queenknitwit said:


> i would like to get the wave pattern afghan directions shown by Donna 47304


Here's the link from Ravelry. It's a free pattern (Lace Waves Baby Blanket). I cast on 213 (multiple of 10 + 9) plus 2 stitches each side for border (10 x 20=200 + 9 + 4.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-waves-baby-blanket


----------



## Margaret1943 (Mar 28, 2013)

My mom made an afghan for my daughter. The crochet pattern is Grandmother's Fan, the blades are in the colors you have and the background is black. It is beautiful.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree. My GD asked for an afghan and picked those clors. I did a ripple (the chevron looks nice too) with the colors prominent and the black as accent and border. Hope that makes sense. Happy knitting and good luck. I'm sure yours will be stiking.


Lil Kristie said:


> Those colors will be awesome together. I'm thinking a ripple would show off the colors beautifully. yhou can vary the number of rows with each repeat of the colors.


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

I love the colors! I just copied the ZigZag blanket that was recommended. For some reason I have been working with 'unusual' colors lately myself. I just finished the Gradient Garter Blanket by Caron (posted it here yesterday). My niece's nursery is 'jungle' theme, I have white, yellow, green, orange, and brown. I would definitely recommend the pattern. Quick, easy, and just a little 'funky'. Good luck!!


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

I did one with the chevron design in black, gray and lemon yellow for my daughter when she was a teenager. It was gorgeous. She turned 50 this year and still has it.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

If you're doing crochet, how about the corner start diagonal.
I like the way the stripes are on the angle. I think those colors will look amazing in a lot of different patterns.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

DMS said:


> If you crochet you might look at the Navajo Indian pattern on Ravelry.


Your Navajo pattern is great. I love the colors and the design. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Stripes are modern and youthful, especially if done with the colors you specified. This is knitted back and forth, not sewn together (whew!)
Here is the link for the picture:

http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=4911&cps=21191


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

The ball band pattern would look pretty with black as the main surrounding color.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


I would start looking for any 3 color afghan patterns. Geometric patterns would be the easiest to manage but if the flowers are pink, the leaves turquoise and the background black it is not so very far out.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/navajo-indian-diamond-pattern-afghan

This is a free pattern at ravelry. It's a very easy but beautiful crochet afghan. It's also crochet one row at a time (no turning) so you have the fringe ready and done, just knot and...voila! Beautiful in any and all colors you can possibly dream off. 
Well, as you probably can tell, I love this pattern! I have made many blankets using this pattern and every recipient was happy with it. Made one for each of my step daughters as a wedding present using the wedding color (with additional shades of that same color)... ok, nuff said.... :thumbup:
Awww....bummer....Just saw where you need a knitting pattern. Sorry!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Guess I'm odd too, but I think those colors are nice and will look good together. I echo the suggestion of a ripple with the black between the pink and the turquoise.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> Stripes are modern and youthful, especially if done with the colors you specified. This is knitted back and forth, not sewn together (whew!)
> Here is the link for the picture:
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=4911&cps=21191


wow--!!!

I really like this one--will adapt for baby blankets and maybe incorporate some Gradient colouring as well


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

My vote is entralac.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

donna47304 - Your afghan is Beautiful :thumbup: and would be a great choice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Some excellent pattern ideas came about. I would recommend that you have your GD go through the patterns it will take the guessing game away from you.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonidale said:


> This is the link to a random stripe generator...www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


This is AMAZING! I love it!!! It seems as if there is no bad color combination, everything I try looks great. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonidale said:


> This is the link to a random stripe generator...www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


This is AMAZING! I love it!!! It seems as if there is no bad color combination, everything I try looks great. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Zig zag or feather & fan could work.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonidale said:


> This is the link to a random stripe generator...www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


This is AMAZING! I love it!!! It seems as if there is no bad color combination, everything I try looks great. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonidale said:


> This is the link to a random stripe generator...www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


This is AMAZING! I love it!!! It seems as if there is no bad color combination, everything I try looks great. Thanks for sharing this!

Sorry for the double post. This happening to me lately on this website.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Feather and Fan looks very nice with multiple colors.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Friederike said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/navajo-indian-diamond-pattern-afghan
> 
> This is a free pattern at ravelry. It's a very easy but beautiful crochet afghan. It's also crochet one row at a time (no turning) so you have the fringe ready and done, just knot and...voila! Beautiful in any and all colors you can possibly dream off.
> Well, as you probably can tell, I love this pattern! I have made many blankets using this pattern and every recipient was happy with it. Made one for each of my step daughters as a wedding present using the wedding color (with additional shades of that same color)... ok, nuff said.... :thumbup:
> Awww....bummer....Just saw where you need a knitting pattern. Sorry!


I love this pattern too! Turns out really pretty.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

MarionP said:


> My GD who is (19) has requested an afghan in the colors of Black, Hot Pink, and Turqoise. Does anyone have any idea what pattern that I could use that would even look good with these colors together.
> Desperate for help.
> Thank you in advance. I know someone on KP will have an answer.
> MarionP :?:


Oh these are great colors for an afghan. Granny squares, or a chevron afghan would work up nicely.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Bonidale said:


> This is the link to a random stripe generator...www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


This is clever, thanks for the link


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow!! So many beautiful afghans and what great suggestions. I also love the random stripe generator.

This thread is bookmarked. I will be using the ideas many times in the future. Thank you all and especially for asking the question.

LesleighAnne


----------



## kingkid (Nov 7, 2012)

your GD must have a twin in new zealand my daughter is also wanting a blanket done in hot pink turquoise and blacki'm doing a magic blanket it's mitred squares but no sewing up as stitches are picked up as you go quick simple and best of all NO sewing up


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think you could adjust any pattern to complement the colors that your granddaughter picked


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Entrelac?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree that a zigzag pattern would be really nice and stunning. The one that lilgirlCA offered looks really nice with black being the single row and turquoise and hot pink being multiple rows. I can vision that looking really really nice and your GD will really like it. Good luck and be sure to post whatever you make.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I would suggest a ripple afghan. She chose a very pretty color combo!  Please post a pic when you're finished with it.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

I vote for a ripple also. Those colors will look fantastic together!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm no good at colors but Donna's picture is a really pretty pattern.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> My daughter loves those colors also! I would make a ripple afghan with the black separating the other colors.


Ditto-----it will be stunning!!!


----------



## Azsuzy (Mar 1, 2012)

If you crochet this is a great pattern


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I probably would go with the ripple afghan, as it is one pattern that is very conducive to striping of various colors.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Azsuzy said:


> If you crochet this is a great pattern


I really like the idea of this one-but with a knit twist, of course


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Azsuzy said:


> If you crochet this is a great pattern


This is a lovely afghan


----------



## shellylr (Mar 28, 2013)

this looks beautiful.. love the colors..


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Daphnee08 said:


> How about a ripple type (fan). I think it will look amazing.


I agree with this, and I rather like the colors, even tho I'm an old fogey....


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> I used Black, Red and silver grey to make an afghan using this pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-zigzag-ease-afghan
> 
> Also made it using Black, Purple and Royal Blue Very stunning


Love this pattern! I'm seeing this in royal blue with white ridges for my UK fan son..


----------



## millonthefloss (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd make up my own pattern and put some hearts into the motif and make her name in some special stitch. I WOULD maybe add a square that is special in the center. I would make some cables around the inside edges and a seed stitch edge about all edges. Just be original and make it special for your GD. She would love that more than someone elses pattern. You would be prouder if you designed your own. Any mistakes would be treasured by a granddaughter and worth a laugh now and then.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I vote for the ripple (zig zag) pattern, too, but call it "chevron". Chevron is basically the ripple design, but it is all the rage now, just with a more modern name! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> Love this pattern! I'm seeing this in royal blue with white ridges for my UK fan son..


I added a seed stitch border to this afghan to preclude any tendency to curling. I think that I used about 15 stitches each side for the border.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I've never done anything quite like this - scarves knitted length-wise where you carry the different colors up the edges - but nothing this big and also fringe was put on the edges 'hiding' the carried yarns. I've read where you cut the smaller stripe yarns in these zigzag patterns. Which way do you complete the Knit Zigzag Ease? I'd guess you had to cut them so you had the main-color edging, but wanted to be sure. Thank you.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

Consider a log cabin. . I made Moderne Baby Blanket from Mason-Dixon Knitting. (You can make it any size.) it's on ravelry, along with lots of others, free. This log cabin, with its big blocks, does look modern. You could show the GD several ideas you'd be willing to make and let her choose. Those colors will be show-stoppers, and soooo her age!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've never done anything quite like this - scarves knitted length-wise where you carry the different colors up the edges - but nothing this big and also fringe was put on the edges 'hiding' the carried yarns. I've read where you cut the smaller stripe yarns in these zigzag patterns. Which way do you complete the Knit Zigzag Ease? I'd guess you had to cut them so you had the main-color edging, but wanted to be sure. Thank you.


I used a black border so had 2 skeins/balls of black going (wrapped the 2 yarns when changing) and added then cut the colored yarns. When starting a new color, I would knit the old and new color together for several stitches then drop the old color. Later I wove in the remaining ends.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> I used a black border so had 2 skeins/balls of black going (wrapped the 2 yarns when changing) and added then cut the colored yarns. When starting a new color, I would knit the old and new color together for several stitches then drop the old color. Later I wove in the remaining ends.


Thanks!!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

This came up the other day, there is one called "black light" That would work beautifully.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i think stripes would be cooler for a teenager than the granny waves or squares -but can't you ask her? striped tops are always in for the young, i like diamond shapes myself -it looks medeival


----------

